

Video search engine watches and learns - blogimus
http://technology.newscientist.com/channel/tech/mg19826566.500-video-search%0A-engine-watches-and-learns.html

======
bigtoga
Damnit i wish i could take my vote back. It's a lie - just a stub that
requires payment to read.

